# Configurazione kernel per dual xeon 64bit HT

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

attualmente utilizzo ubuntu su un server dual xeon 64bit HT con 2 giga di ram etc 

parto dal presupposto che l'ubuntu in questione ha difficoltà nellìinstallazione del kernel 2.6.12.10 amd64_xeon (crasha la macchina)

la domanda è questa gentoo riconosce e gestisce i processori di questo tipo xeon 64 bit HT, oppure nel caso di una migrazione di distribuzione mi trovo con le stesse problematiche?

inutile dire che ho provato in tutti i modi a ricompilare il kernel, l'unico che manca e il 686.. ma non mi sembra il caso di buttar su un kernel 686 per un'architettura 64 bit...

grazie a tutti

----------

## Luca89

il kernel linux Ã¨ sempre lo stesso, quindi almeno che non ci sono patch applicate da ubuntu che danno problemi, su gentoo la situzione sarebbe uguale. Comunque io non ho mai lavorato con quei processori, passo la palla a chi ha piÃ¹ esperienza.

----------

## Cazzantonio

cambia il titolo del tuo post con uno più rilevante... forse la cosa ti stupirà ma è molto più facile che qualcuno che ha le informazioni che cerchi legga il tuo thread se questo ha un titolo attinente che viceversa...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

l'hardware viene gestito dal kernel.

se ubuntu ti fornisce un kernel mal configurato, il problema ri risolve compilandosi kernel ad-hoc, che tra l'altro sarebbe la cosa da fare su ogni sistema e con ogni distribuzione

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

il kernel è stato ricompilato ad hoc, per il dual xeon a 64 con em64t e smp... il problema permane bootstrappa e va in crash al login... le ho provate tutte le compilazioni..la cosa ridicola e che la puppylinux live riconosce ed utilizza i 2 processori reali + i due virtuali......kernel 2.4.27....

----------

## lorenzo666

beh, magari è una idea stupida, ma potresti dare un'occhiata al kernel e ai moduli che utilizza puppy linux... per poi metterli nel tuo kernel. oppure potresti provare a usare genkernel, ovviamente nel caso tu decida di mettere gentoo   :Very Happy:  .

ti auguro di risolvere il problema.

lorenzo

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> il kernel è stato ricompilato ad hoc, per il dual xeon a 64 con em64t e smp... il problema permane bootstrappa e va in crash al login... le ho provate tutte le compilazioni..la cosa ridicola e che la puppylinux live riconosce ed utilizza i 2 processori reali + i due virtuali......kernel 2.4.27....

 

allora se il kernel completa il bootstrap, ma va in crash al login, vuol dire che non è un problema di kernel, ma di quello che viene eseguito al login (nella fattispecie /bin/login)

dal momento che il problema ce l'hai con una ubuntu, mi sembra alquanto mal posto, in questo forum.

io ti dico che gestisco diverse macchine come la tua e nonho mai avuto problemi.

vuoi usare ubuntu/debian? chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso

gentoo funziona bene

----------

## randomaze

La domanda:

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> la domanda è questa gentoo riconosce e gestisce i processori di questo tipo xeon 64 bit HT, oppure nel caso di una migrazione di distribuzione mi trovo con le stesse problematiche?

 

La risposta:

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io ti dico che gestisco diverse macchine come la tua e nonho mai avuto problemi.

 

Per il resto, come da linee guida, se il discorso continua a trattare altre distribuzioni chiudo il thread.

----------

## kattivo

Io possiedo li stessi processori, 2 Xeon 64bit DP 2mb di cache, non ho nessun problema con gentoo.. apparte che corrono troppo   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

cercando di tornare IT posso solo dire che attualmente le release del kernel sono arrivate alla 2.6.16 quasi 17, probabilmente il kernel che stai utilizzando tu avrÃ  quasi 6 mesi se non di piÃ¹. probabilmente il codice di gestione per il tuo processore Ã¨ stato rivisto piÃ¹ e piÃ¹ volte fino ad ottenere una configurazione differente rispetto a quella che utilizzi tu. io proverei a scaricare il sorgente del kernel vanilla magari utilizzando quelli che presumo stia utilizzando k.gothmog ovvero questi: http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=hardened-sources nella versione 2.6.14-r8 che sono quelli attualmente ritenuti stabili su macchine in produzione con kernel della serie 2.6.

tornando OT: mi unisco ai moderatori nell'invitare alla lettura delle linee guida a tutti coloro che scrivono e seguono questo thread. al massimo credo che sia possibile in maniera democratica mettere ai voti delle modifiche a tali linee, compatibilmente con quelle fornite come direttiva dalle alte menti anglofone che forniscono il servizio. in ogni caso io sono daccordo sul mantenere il forum only gentoo, siti generici su linux ce ne sono comunque.

----------

## mrfree

Puoi postare un # cat /proc/cpuinfo ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

thread splittato qui

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-478586.html

Continuate su quello splittato se volete parlare del perché su questo forum non si debba parlare di altre distribuzioni.

Se volete rispondere invece al problema iniziale continuate pure su questo.

@wilma_dammi_la_clava

Ti cambio io il titolo del thread visto che finora hai ignorato la mia iniziale e unica richiesta.

Per favore la prossima volta scegli un titolo più intelligente di "domanda banale"

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

a me sembrava banale cosi come la risposta... bastava dire si gentoo supporta i dual xeon 64 ht... fine del gioco e cambiavo distro... ma prima c'è la guerra di religione...in ogni caso si sta tornando off ... penso che ora come ora proverò gentoo, poi si starà a vedere...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> bastava dire si gentoo supporta i dual xeon 64 ht...

 

sei tu che non hai capito una cosa

Gentoo o debian o quel diavolo che ti pare non cambia niente. non è la distribuzione a supportare il processore, è il kernel, e quello non cambia. al limite può essere compilato male, come ti era successo. sei tu che non riesci/vuoi capire questo

----------

